# Home Theater Tunning



## Youngsy (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey there folks
I have a couple of inquiries.
1. Is there any good software out there that can help assist with the set up of my home theater room? (11x20) 

2. The Audyssey’s MultEQ that my Denon 3808ci has, is it fairly good stuff or is it mediocre? 
Did anyone that purchased this receiver get the update that Denon was offering for the Audyssey’s MultEQ?

If so could you send my the file.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Youngsy said:


> Hey there folks
> I have a couple of inquiries.
> 1. Is there any good software out there that can help assist with the set up of my home theater room? (11x20)
> 
> ...


1. What kind of assistance are you looking for? Design software? :huh:

2. I use Audyssey with my setup and I'm happy with it.


----------



## Youngsy (Apr 6, 2011)

Its hard to explain. I have the room set up with Audyssey’s MultEQ. I did 7 different sound measurements with the amp set up mic. It seems like everything sounds flat. 
When I play just a CD with just the left and right speaker, with sub it sounds great. Once in movie mode it sounds flat. I have gone through the different settings on the receiver and it all sounds . I then went into the amp settings to look at the eq settings for each speaker that the Audyssey set up and they were all cranked up and flat across screen? I played with them a little but I stink at that stuff? So that is why I'm inquiring to the sound gods that do exist out there. LOL


----------



## Leon_Tyler (May 2, 2011)

Audyssey does a pretty good job. It's always a good idea to let your ears make the final judgements and fine tuning.

If you're looking to setup your room http://www.realtraps.com/info.htm has some pretty good resources. I've found that acoustics (specifically bass management) is usually the biggest problem.

-TC


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I think we are constantly bombarded with colored and/or enhanced audio and many times when we hear an accurate representation it sounds quite flat to our ears. Just something to think about.


----------



## fookoo_2011 (Dec 8, 2010)

You might want to go back to mic placement for Audyssey. You can see a demo of that on youtube.


----------

